# Got a free Craftsman.



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

we will be picking up a Craftsman today. A woman said, "It has a flat tire. If you want it, you can have it".
She said her son-in-law used it to mow for her, but he got an OTR trucker job, so she hires 2 young guys now.
I have only seen it from a distance, but it was kept in a carport till just recently. 
Looks to be 12 to 14 HP range, judging by the size. Pics tonite.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Another piece of equipment not getting kicked to the curb. Can't wait to see the pics of it. 
Good eye !!!!!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

PeteNM said:


> Another piece of equipment not getting kicked to the curb. Can't wait to see the pics of it.
> Good eye !!!!!


 Even better than I thought. 14.5 hp. Dirty oil, stinky gas and L F tire is flat.
Deck is rust free and 42". Front axle is sheet metal, but tube shaped with grease fittings. Looks like a well built machine for a box store model.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Right place at the right time..can't go wrong.edro:


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

After looking at that deck, it has a lot in common with the cub cadet deck I scrounged from the scrap yard last spring.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

You cant beat free. Good score there Cub.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Gonna try to get some time on this thing very soon. Got battery charged up, fresh gas hauled home. It is in the garage 'high and dry'. Gonna change the oil and hit every grease fitting before trying to start it. The starter engages when key is turned, but I'm not ready to test-fire it yet.
Full report in a couple days.

14.5 hp, Briggs one cyl.


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

I want a free tractor 

Congratulations on the nice score though.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

fatjay said:


> I want a free tractor
> 
> Congratulations on the nice score though.


I was going to make an offer but she beat me to the punch. I paid $50 for a pile of a Husky 1050, mainly to get the hydraulic pump. Engine was blown and torn apart. 
Don't get too many 'free' ones that are worth fooling with.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Cublover said:


> I was going to make an offer but she beat me to the punch. I paid $50 for a pile of a Husky 1050, mainly to get the hydraulic pump. Engine was blown and torn apart.
> Don't get too many 'free' ones that are worth fooling with.





Yep sometimes its best to let them speak first then negotiate.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

That one looks to have a 6speed techomse... A quick pulley change would make a good yard racer


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Ed_GT5000 said:


> That one looks to have a 6speed techomse... A quick pulley change would make a good yard racer


Put it in 6th gear, the front wheels jump 7" off the ground! Not 'theory', it happened today. She's alive! Had to de-crud the float bowl, replace the plastic parts of the fuel system, clean the needle valve, but I got a RIDE today!
The battery took a charge, the headlights work, the tires held air, but the blades act like they were used to mow tree stumps.
The machine is fine. The deck needs some serious 'love' to work again.
I joked about putting a Cub Cadet blade on the front. (never mind!) I know that is NOT what this machine was designed to do.

It will get the deck repaired and a small trailer to pull light stuff where it needs to be. Other than that, I will expect it to start and run. I think it can handle that part.

The blade I was joking about putting on it came on a 1967 Cub 125 that pushes 3,500# cars UP hill.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

I figured you'd at least have to replace the battery. I've never had any luck saving them. Looks like you have a good cheap machine to use or sell. Lots of work left in it either way.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

PeteNM said:


> I figured you'd at least have to replace the battery. I've never had any luck saving them. Looks like you have a good cheap machine to use or sell. Lots of work left in it either way.


I was ready to get one but decided to trickle charge it for a couple days. It didn't get warm, so I left it on a week. I jumped it off the car til it was running ok, then tried the battery the rest of the time. It worked, but could be dead now. I don't really care either way, but it would be nice if it stayed up.
I'll be keeping it in the stable. The ol Snapper is showing it's abuse. (it came from the city's surplus junk 3 years ago). That thing has most likely mowed thousands of acres when the flood control dept had it. I've mowed a hundred acres with it myself.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Nice find Cub! That tractor was built by American Yard Products, a subsidiary of Husqvarna. Parts from a Husqvarna, Craftsman, or recent Murray tractors will work. Thing with the Murray ones though, it has to be one built by AYP. Some are built by them and some by MTD. Murray went bankrupt in 2006 IIRC and was bought out by Briggs and Stratton who license the name out to other companies to build the equipment.

I had basically the same tractor with a hydro trans and a 19.5 hp opposed twin Briggs. Did a pretty good job of mowing. We sold it to a local guy when we got our zero turn mower and he is still using it. Not bad for a 14 year old box store special!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Country Boy said:


> Nice find Cub! That tractor was built by American Yard Products, a subsidiary of Husqvarna. Parts from a Husqvarna, Craftsman, or recent Murray tractors will work. Thing with the Murray ones though, it has to be one built by AYP. Some are built by them and some by MTD. Murray went bankrupt in 2006 IIRC and was bought out by Briggs and Stratton who license the name out to other companies to build the equipment.
> 
> I had basically the same tractor with a hydro trans and a 19.5 hp opposed twin Briggs. Did a pretty good job of mowing. We sold it to a local guy when we got our zero turn mower and he is still using it. Not bad for a 14 year old box store special!


It just 'feels' like a quality unit! Once I get the 'abuse' dealt with, I'm sure we will spend many hours together.
The battery came back, sort of. It won't start it the first time, but will after it's been running. I can live with that. (for now)
I have to be honest. I really didn't expect a lot from it when I saw that it came from Sears. 
As we get to know each other, I can see that this was the 'upper end' of a box store unit.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Likely, it's only a 3 AMP charge system.
Could figure it out for sure If you posted the Sears 917.xxxxxx number.
OR- If the headlights only work when running, it's a 3 Amp.

Kind of hard to charge up a low battery unless you run it for several hours.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Bill Kapaun said:


> Likely, it's only a 3 AMP charge system.
> Could figure it out for sure If you posted the Sears 917.xxxxxx number.
> OR- If the headlights only work when running, it's a 3 Amp.
> 
> Kind of hard to charge up a low battery unless you run it for several hours.


 The headlights only work while running. I put the battery charger or jumpers on it when I'm gonna play with it though. 
Thanks for the input, and CB, Thanks for the info. I had no idea what I had. 
Should I paint it orange?


----------



## bolillo_loco (Oct 9, 2010)

Free.99! I'm smitten with envy!


Cheers,
bolillo


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

*Update.*

Decided to get involved with this puppy yesterday. 
I was not in the mood to mess with the battery, so I bought a brand new one. $36.
After sitting all winter, she fired up within seconds. (made me happy)
I tracked down a trailer ball and installed it, hooked it up to the mower hauler trailer as a test. 
I couldn't even tell that the 500# partially loaded trailer was back there!

The blades need replaced, but other than that, it's ready to go to work. 

I will use it to move stuff around the homestead pulling the trailer for now. That's a lot better than pulling it with the GMC. It will also give me a chance to find out how 'dependable it is before I try dragging it somewhere to mow. 
So far, all indicators show that it is 'sound'.

I'm gonna use the Snapper RER as a back-up. This machine just 'feel's stronger and has a tighter turning radius. It also has a lot less hours on it. 
The Snapper would never be able to pull that trailer. It has a hard time pulling it self sometimes.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

When I lifted my foot, I expected to see rust or rubber flying off the pulleys as the belt gave out. The engine didn't even change RPM's. It just started moving, dragging that trailer up the hill in 2nd gear. (the trailer has a large tool box and about 200# of Onan generator on it too)


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Was using the Craftsman to drag stuff yesterday. It has no problem pulling the trailer, no matter what is on it. However it does seem to have a problem stopping the trailer. It does OK going forward, but when backing down hill, its touch and go.
I guess as long as I know that, I should be able to compensate.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Cublover said:


> Was using the Craftsman to drag stuff yesterday. It has no problem pulling the trailer, no matter what is on it. However it does seem to have a problem stopping the trailer. It does OK going forward, but when backing down hill, its touch and go.
> I guess as long as I know that, I should be able to compensate.





Yep just dont let it push you out of control stopping is always a problem with heavy loads.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Well, I pulled the blades and headed to the local ACE Hardware for replacements today.
After looking at all the blades, I went to the Husqvarna section and there they were! $24. later, I was on my way! Country called it!He told me it was built by Husqvarna when he saw the first picture.
I pulled the lever and it sounded like a helicopter getting ready to take off! Smooth, quiet, powerful. I pulled the lever again and the cable broke.

I took 4' of bailing wire, hooked one end to the spring, pulled it under the tractor and pulled. Blades ran, so I tied it off to the trailer ball and mowed an acre!
I have to admit that the Snapper does a better job of mowing, but the Craftsman was much better to drive! That Snapper beats you hard!
I spent 24$ on the new blades and 35$ for the new battery. Replaced about 10" of fuel line at $1.00 per foot. Everything else doesn't count because it was normal maintenance. Still way under $100. for a wonderful machine that does several things.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Finally got around to replacing the cable on the deck. Now I can activate the blades from the drivers seat. 
I soaked a bicycle shifter cable in Lucas, shoved it through the original housing a couple times, wiped the dirt off, re-Lucased it and put er on. 

Works like it's supposed too! Whoodathunkit!

Joe and Doris have a rental they maintain in my hood. The grass was over 2ft. 
Their driveway is right across the alley from my welding shop. It is the largest open area on the block.
The last time it hit 2 ft, they had been in a accident. They showed up with a push mower and her arm in a sling. Only to find that I had mowed it the day before.

Well, I done it again yesterday. Looked like a good 'test' for the new cable. 
Had to mow it 2X, once in each direction to get it all. Then I blew the clippings around till the mulching blades made them go away.

Looked like a green carpet when I got done.

They don't seem to mind me 'testing' my mowers on their yard. Doris and I used to be in-laws 30 years ago. She and I were married to siblings way back then.


----------

